# L velarizado



## Francelho

Olá, amigos lusobrasileiros. Tenho uma dúvida com a velarização dos L em português. Segundo o dicionário e várias guias que tenho consultado, o L é apenas velarizado em posição de coda silábica, quer dizer, ao final duma sílaba:

igual [iˈɣwaɫ]; BRA [iˈɡwaw] / alguém: POR [aɫˈɡɐ̃j̃];  BRA [awˈgẽj̃]

O L não aperece velarizado nos outros casos. No entanto ,eu ouço uma certa velarização em palavras como

aula http://pt.forvo.com/word/sala_de_aula/#pt

lento http://pt.forvo.com/word/lento/#pt

lição http://pt.forvo.com/word/lição/#pt

Talvez seja uma velarização mais leve do que nos casos onde o L é coda (no Brasil até vocaliza e torna-se um w), mas para o ouvido dum espanhol é bastante clara a velarização. Que acham vocês? Podem ajudar-me? Obrigado!


----------



## guihenning

Tenho a impressão de os portugueses terem os é_les_ todos velarizados, não? Com exceção dos iniciais, talvez. No Brasil sei que não são, somente em algumas partes do Sul.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Aqui pode ouvir como soam o L brasileiro e o L chileno na palavra DANIELA (posição intervocálica) soam bem diferente, o nosso é mais velarizado/''escuro''/posterior:
http://forvo.com/word/daniela/

Outra palavra para ouvir, _vela_:

http://forvo.com/word/vela/

O L intervocálico de espanhol é muito mais suave/frontal que o nosso (que seria meio ''escuro'' / posterior ou seja, é levemente velarizado).


----------



## Francelho

Claramente velarizado nos exemplos que a Mexerica aportou, tanto na pronunciação portuguesa como nas brasileiras. No entanto, o dicionário não o considera um L velar:

http://www.infopedia.pt/dicionarios/lingua-portuguesa/vela

Alguém sabe a regra?


----------



## xiskxisk

O L em português é diferente do do espanhol. O nosso é feito com a ponta da língua a fazer força contra a concavidade entre a base dos dentes e o céu da boca, enquanto que a parte anterior à ponta fica bastante baixa na boca, fazendo uma concavidade.


----------



## Francelho

xiskxisk said:


> O L em português é diferente do do espanhol. O nosso é feito com a ponta da língua a fazer força contra a concavidade entre a base dos dentes e o céu da boca, enquanto que a parte anterior à ponta fica bastante baixa na boca, fazendo uma concavidade.



E isso é que é um L velarizado! Em catalão todos os L são velarizados. Será que em português é assim também ?


----------



## xiskxisk

Sim, só pronunciamos o L assim, e no Brasil existe a pronunciação como /w/ na coda.


----------



## guihenning

xiskxisk said:


> Sim, só pronunciamos o L assim, e no Brasil existe a pronunciação como /w/ na coda.


1. quando em final de palavra. _Brasil_ > /bɾa.zˈiw/
2. quando o L está entre uma vogal e consoante. _Alguém_ > /aw.gˈẽj/


----------



## Nino83

Francelho said:


> O L não aperece velarizado nos outros casos. No entanto ,eu ouço uma certa velarização em palavras como
> 
> aula, lento, lição



O "l" português é velarizado, ou seja, a punta da língua toca a arcada alveolar mas a base da língua é mais alta que em espanhol ou em italiano.
Não se deve confundir esse "l" velarizado com o "l" inglés (_dark l_), que é um "semi-lateral contoid (with no contact with the roof of the mouth)", ou seja, em palavras like "feel, will, milk, fill" a punta da língua não toca a arcada alveolar.

Portanto, o "l" português em palavras como "aula", é mais velarizado do "l" espanhol ou italiano mas a punta da língua toca a arcada alveolar, pelo contrário, em inglês a punta (_dark l_) não toca com a arcada alveolar.


----------



## guihenning

Acho que se não tocássemos a ponta da língua na arcada alveolar, aula soaria quase como "auwa". Achei que o L italiano fosse como o nosso... Nunca reparei a diferença.


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> Acho que se não tocássemos a ponta da língua na arcada alveolar, aula soaria quase como "auwa".



Exactamente. O _dark l_ inglês (em "feel" "will") é quase uma /ʊ̯/, a ponta não toca



guihenning said:


> Achei que o L italiano fosse como o nosso... Nunca reparei a diferença.



"Per i laterali, notiamo che l'accento più marcato presenta /lV, lj/ > /ɫV, ɫj/" [...] "/lilla/ [lilːa] > [ɫiɫɜ]. [ɫiɫɐ] (brasiliano)"
Luciano Canepari: pronunce straniere dell'italiano, accenti romanzi: Portogallo e Brasile (portoghese)
http://venus.unive.it/canipa/pdf/02_3_Portog.pdf


----------



## Francelho

Grazie mille, Nino 83! Então é oficial: todos os L em português são velarizados e, aliás, estes são ainda mais velarizados em posição de coda silábica; até se tornar /w/ no Brasil.

Acho muito engraçado os nativos duma língua não darem conta de certas coisas que para um estrangeiro são evidentes. O mesmo acontece com os falantes do espanhol; quando, por exemplo, nem sempre notamos a diferença entre o E fechado e o E aberto...


----------



## xiskxisk

Para nós é um L normal, os outros é que pronunciam os L "estranhos" não velarizados, que soam quase a LH.


----------



## Francelho

xiskxisk said:


> Para nós é um L normal, os outros é que pronunciam os L "estranhos" não velarizados, que soam quase a LH.



Concordo! Viva a velarização!


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Para nós é um L normal, os outros é que pronunciam os L "estranhos" não velarizados, que soam quase a LH.



?

Aquí tem uma bem clara diferença entre _li _e _gli.  



_


----------



## mexerica feliz

Nino83 said:


> ?
> 
> Aquí tem uma bem clara diferença entre _li _e _gli.
> 
> 
> _



No Brasil nem sempre.
Muita gente não sabe LHE DAR com isso.


----------



## Alandria

Claro que muitos não se dão conta, pois são alofones.

O Dark-l não representa um fonema no português do Brasil, mas um alofone.


----------

